# tree id



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

Three different trees: 

In first pic is leaf I am holding the same as tree.

Thanks for help!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

#1=Sweet Gum
#2=Poplar
#3= an oak, but I cannot see enough to say which variety.


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks chickenista


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

#2 is not a poplar. Don't know what it is but a poplar it isn't.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a tulip tree. Fast grower.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tulip poplar. Not a true poplar, but known as tulip poplar or yellow poplar. If you called it a tulip tree where the OP lives, few would know what you're talking about.  It is bought and sold, trees and lumber, as yellow poplar in my experience.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Third one looks like Southern Red oak.

First two are definitely Sweet Gum and Tulip or Yellow Poplar.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

1. Sweetgum
2. Tulip poplar
3. Water Oak or Willow oak - Can't tell from leaves alone. Need a terminal bud cluster. 

That's my guess.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd say the 3rd is southern red oak. It's not willow oak, the leaves are wrong. I can't get a really good look at the leaves, so it's hard to say. Plus, I don't know all the trees that grow in Georgia, so it might be one I'm not familiar with.


----------

